# Problem bei Kotor 2 - Quest: Falscher Batu



## OpenCircle (14. November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich kann das Quest "Falscher Batu", dass man auf der Citadel Station erhällt nicht lösen. Das bekommt man nachdem man den Kerl der sich als TSF-Mann verkleidet hat umgelegt hat. Man soll dann laut Quest-Text nähere Informationen über den Kerl finden. 

Als ich bereits auf Onderon war und noch immer nichts gefunden hatte, habe ich die Komplettlösung zu Rate gezogen (ja und dafür schäme ich mich auch ganz doll     )
Darin steht, dass ein Kerl namens Duros auf der Dockebene die entsprechenden Infos für 25 Cradits rausrückt. Den Kerl hab ich auch beim Dock der Czerka-Corporation gefunden, allerdings gibt es keine entsprechende Gesprächsoption zu dieser Sache. Man kann lediglich fragen was hier vor sich geht, worauf man zu seiner Chefin geschickt wird, oder sagen, dass man jetzt geht. Bei der Chefin der Czerka war ich auch schon und habe jeden Auftrag brav erledigt, aber bei der gibt es auch keine neuen Optionen. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Wie habt ihr das Quest gelöst? Ist das ein Bug?

Im Vorraus schon mal vielen Dank, für die hoffentlich hilfreichen Antworten


----------



## Homerclon (19. November 2006)

OpenCircle am 14.11.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich kann das Quest "Falscher Batu", dass man auf der Citadel Station erhällt nicht lösen. Das bekommt man nachdem man den Kerl der sich als TSF-Mann verkleidet hat umgelegt hat. Man soll dann laut Quest-Text nähere Informationen über den Kerl finden.
> 
> ...


irgendwas hast du übersprungen, bzw. vergessen.
Aber was weis ich nicht mehr.
Geh mal ans Terminal wo der Polizeichef steht(das musst du Hacken, hat aber AFAIK kein hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad) und sprich mal mit dem Droiden der Polizei Station.


PS: Duros ist der Name der Rasse, jeder der so aussieht wieder dieser Kerl ist ein Duros.  Ausser er hat ein Kostüm an.


----------

